# A knife for your left pocket.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lots of knife aficionados carry three or more knives just to take out the trash. While I think a 'spare' is a good idea, I think the best course is a careful selection of just two knives. Frankly, the CCW expansion for firearms has pretty much supplanted the cutting edge as a weapon, but we still need to slice and cut.

The knife I am showcasing is a great folder for your left pocket. It is trim in size, albeit, a tad wide. It has a firm pocket clip held in place with three screws. The grips are a thick plasticine composite. The butt end has its own cutter amid ships and a large point on the outer edge of this butt to smash open any glass window.

I happy to admit this folder came razor sharp from the factory. And that blade is just under 2.0 inches for close, precise work.

Now, why is this 28 dollar knife worth your consideration? Well, if you have an expensive knife in your right pocket with a polished edge, you're probably reluctant to use it to chisel out a plugged garbage disposal. Your kid might get a bucket of pan fish and not have a clue on how to clean them. That rope you "lost" last autumn was found under the wheelbarrow and now it's just a messy, wet, knot. All lives are plagued by rust, vermin and Mother Nature. So, do you really want to do garden chores with that handmade Bill Ruple folder for which you paid $1,800.00 bucks--or does a folding can opener seem a better choice?

This is a great little knife. BTW, I bought two of them, one for the wife to destroy...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I carry two. Either a Buck style folder or a fixed blade on my belt, and a common pocket knife.
And I agree with the premise of keeping one razor sharp for defensive purposes. That would be the blade on my belt.

My Buck 110 has never cut anything in over 25 years. The factory edge was excellent, and is still there today. Same with 2 of my Schrades, the third has had good use.
Fixed blades same-same. Their only purpose is to disembowel anyone that gets close enough.
No fancy fencing moves or knife dancing, stick that blade in the belly and crank it around.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been lugging around that folder my no-brother-good-inlaw gave me for Christmas. Yeah, yeah, I know it's a boat anchor and it took the skill and patience of a jeweler striking a diamond with that "perfect tap" to make a true jewel out of this blacksmith's anvil. I even got the edge to shine.

Now, folders are my passion, but a famous gunwriter (whose name escapes me) declared that, "_Only accurate guns are interesting_." I feel the same way about our cutting tools. All too often I have to put a 50 dollar edge on an eight dollar knife.

Now, back to this little Boker Magnum. Yes, it is, in fact, 440 Stainless Steel, probably 440A for the tariff paid. However, the bevel is even and uniform front to back and left to right. Only one of the handle screws will require a dab of Loctite. And the diminutive brute will easily see its third, or even fifth, birthday. Because of the chosen blade alloy, I going to eat with this folder if the need arises.

Knives were mans' first implements. And it wouldn't surprise me in the least that when finally backed into a corner, a knife will be my last implement...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That quote was from Townsend Wheelen. 
“Only accurate rifles are interesting.”
Besides a hunter and writer, he was a wildcatter, inventing cartridges.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No fancy fencing moves or knife dancing, stick that blade in the belly and crank it around.


Oh man that had me laughing out loud for some reason. Crank it around, pure poetry.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

When you say for your left pocket, you just mean your non-dominant hand, right? So a good knife in the pocket on your dominant hand side and a less expensive knife on the side of your off hand?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> When you say for your left pocket, you just mean your non-dominant hand, right? So a good knife in the pocket on your dominant hand side and a less expensive knife on the side of your off hand?


That is what I assumed.
Since I'm left handed, my left pocket contains my pistol.
My belt knives are on my right side, my theory being if a bad guy really had intentions toward me, he'd be focused on watching if I draw the knife. While my other hand is drawing the gun.

Long ago and far away, as a brand new guy in a bad part of Vietnam I found myself feeling very vulnerable in a situation where I had no weapons at all. I vowed then that I would never be unarmed again, and at LEAST have a good knife, and I have worn one ever since.

My next purchase will be a Cold Steel sword cane. At my age no one will think twice about me having a cane. And a 16" or longer blade sure beats a 3" blade - you don't have to get as close.

Again, this will just be to supplement my hand gun.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is what I assumed.
> Since I'm left handed, my left pocket contains my pistol.


I'm left-handed, too, but I shoot right. I carry a knife in my purse, but I've never considered trying to use it as a weapon. I'd be afraid it would be turned against me. But better than nothing as a last resort, I guess.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm left-handed, too, but I shoot right. I carry a knife in my purse, but I've never considered trying to use it as a weapon. I'd be afraid it would be turned against me. But better than nothing as a last resort, I guess.


You should keep some high strength pepper spray in your purse.
I've been thinking about carrying a small canister myself.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You should keep some high strength pepper spray in your purse.
> I've been thinking about carrying a small canister myself.


I do! I also carry it when I walk my dogs at night, although, truly, only an insane person would approach me while my two German Shepherds are going full Cujo. "Nobody gets close to our Mommy!"


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm left-handed, too, but I shoot right. I carry a knife in my purse, but I've never considered trying to use it as a weapon. I'd be afraid it would be turned against me. But better than nothing as a last resort, I guess.


Me too, me too, me too and me too!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, in this case I meant the "dominant hand" to be your right--assuming you were right handed. The dominant hand for a leftie (and my wife is a leftie) would be your left.

It has been a problem finding good, top-shelf, left-handed knives. I did find an automatic, left-handed, Boker Kalashnikov 74, but she prefers a little two inch rightie to carry in her jeans.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Annie said:


> Me too, me too, me too and me too!


I carry a knife in my pocket at all times (except on aeroplanes)-- and though I've never had to use it as a weapon, I've on many occasions been prepared to use it as such. It's all about how to hold an open blade safely and inconspicuously.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Marica*, after being in and out of MCs I have come to the conclusion that movie-style 'knife fights' never happen.

Now, I'll admit that pulling a knife can be a "force multiplier" against some unarmed loudmouth, but in 50 years in hanging with the bad boys I have never seen, heard of, or even smelled a rumor of a "knife duel."

As a woman, I'm sorry to admit that you stand a better chance than me of getting shoved around or man-handled. I would find a good, one-hand operated knife and get the blade polished. You might have to go through a jacket to make a defensive slice.

You should also consider a good, solid snubby handgun. I carry an SW 640, I've seen pictures of severe knife wounds...


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> *@Marica*, after being in and out of MCs I have come to the conclusion that movie-style 'knife fights' never happen.
> 
> Now, I'll admit that pulling a knife can be a "force multiplier" against some unarmed loudmouth, but in 50 years in hanging with the bad boys I have never seen, heard of, or even smelled a rumor of a "knife duel."
> 
> ...


Hand gun covered. SP101.

I'm not thinking of a knife "fight"-- though I do wish I could toss one like that dude in The Magnificent 7!! 

I'm talking about using a knife to buy a few seconds. And look. One of the-- okay, maybe my-- attitudes is that you think out scenarios before you are in that or a similar situation. Same as planning for power outages. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will probably never *need* to use my portable solar panels (multiple) to keep my life in order. But that doesn't mean I didn't think things through and decide to get portable solar panels as part of my "when the lights out out" scenario, just in case. Just in case.

Same with a knife and walking into a real dive-y stop & rob (literally) alone after dark. The odds that anything bad is going to happen are next to nil. And the odds that something so bad is going happen that I need my gun are even less than that (if that's possible). But that's not the point, is it? The point is to be prepared. And part of being prepared is thinking, "What would I do if something really weird happened and I need to get out of this place?" Seems to me that the element of surprise-- that is simply being poked with a knife held by a tiny little woman-- would come as a surprise and give the little woman a few seconds to vamoose.

Who knows?

I really do have to mop the kitchen floor!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> I really do have to mop the kitchen floor!


I'm a guy, so I "mop" like a manly man. I get down on my knees and scrub out every single, solitary heel mark.

When the time comes, buy a combat dedicated knife from Joyce and route it through me. I'll polish the edge. Now, I also agree, the odds of using it will be slim. Then again, I believe that scum look for folks who aren't self-assured, they'll look for easy pickin' types.

But consider this--I don't want to be a target, either. While bikers seldom become the ones picked on, there are always idiots and drunks. It's the modern world out there, a fact that baffles me every day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I carry a 3-1/2" Gerber folder with a Tanto point with aluminum scales in my left pocket.

It is clipped to the pocket just in front of the pouch for the two Sig 228 mags,

under the knife is a speed loader and a container of my meds.

My right pocket has my flip phone in it.

My right rear pocket has my S&W 642 in it, left, my wallet.

As I have said I am too old to screw with a knife for defense.

It is messed up to most people because I am left handed but shoot with my right.

Actually I am ambidextrous but leaning heavily to the left.

Out in the woods I carry either a K-bar or a Cold Steel SRK that is 35 years old, made here in USA.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I dunna know, maybe its just me, a left handed knife is like a left-handed hammer or a left-handed pencil.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> It is messed up to most people because I am left handed but shoot with my right.
> 
> Actually I am ambidextrous but leaning heavily to the left.


That's not messed up; you're undoubtedly right-eyed. What's messed up is my husband, who shoots right with handguns and left with long guns. Anyone who can figure that out is the winner.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I carry a left-handed knife simply because you cannot schedule a crisis. If my right hand is grabbed by an idiot, I can just as easily carve him with my left hand.

I have been carrying that little yellow handled knife. The knurled pivot allows me to open the knife from any angle with any finger.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I carry a 3-1/2" Gerber folder with a Tanto point with aluminum scales in my left pocket.
> 
> It is clipped to the pocket just in front of the pouch for the two Sig 228 mags,
> 
> ...


South paws are in their right mind! South paws rule!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> South paws are in their right mind! South paws rule!


My wife is a teacher and also a "leftie." Several years ago she pointed out to me that there are chores I do with my right hand, and other chores I only do with my left. She refers to this as "bi-dexterous."

I stumbled onto this because both of my thumbs are double jointed. I used to make the school girls wince by making my thumbs pop in and out of joint on command. It's a great party trick, but it does limit my grip strength for things like opening pickle jars.

That said, I just bought a new little folder with an S-shaped blade. Being able to bend your hand into knots is a great trait for a polisher.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> My wife is a teacher and also a "leftie." Several years ago she pointed out to me that there are chores I do with my right hand, and other chores I only do with my left. She refers to this as "bi-dexterous."
> 
> I stumbled onto this because both of my thumbs are double jointed. I used to make the school girls wince by making my thumbs pop in and out of joint on command. It's a great party trick, but it does limit my grip strength for things like opening pickle jars.
> 
> That said, I just bought a new little folder with an S-shaped blade. Being able to bend your hand into knots is a great trait for a polisher.


As I said, I'm a lefty, but there are things I do only with my right hand. Using scissors is probably the most unexpected one. I _can_ use scissors in my left hand, but I'm far more comfortable using them in my right. Oddly enough, I use a rotary cutter in my left hand (and don't even get me started on how much I had to fork over for an ergonomic left-handed rotary cutter). I also throw with my right hand. Don't get me wrong, I throw like a girl with both hands, but I'm slightly less terrible with my right. I also do a lot of "rough" work, such as garden work, right handed. That's a conscious choice to protect my drawing hand from further nerve damage


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the things that taught/forced me to use both hands was polishing knives. You pretty much have to use the same number of strokes accompanied with the same force to keep the bevel uniform and the edge right down the center of the blade blank. I don't think much about it now, but that "first year" was a real learning experience!


----------

